
Announcing Support for Native Editing of Jupyter Notebooks in VS Code - happy-go-lucky
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/python/announcing-support-for-native-editing-of-jupyter-notebooks-in-vs-code/
======
llampx
Very cool. I've been working with the existing Jupyter-like support for
interactive programming in VS Code[0] but this is so much better.

[0] [https://devblogs.microsoft.com/python/data-science-with-
pyth...](https://devblogs.microsoft.com/python/data-science-with-python-in-
visual-studio-code/)

------
url00
This is exciting! I've always loved working with notebooks for semi-throwaway
scripts. I get a very productive "Excel-like" feel when I'm working with them.

------
neural_thing
Really nice. Having to convert ipynb files was a bit awkward. VS Code is
really growing on me.

~~~
prepend
This still uses ipynb files. What did you convert them to?

